# 2016 FOHBC Sacramento National Antique Bottle Convention & Expo



## westernbittersnut

Don't forget August 4 - 7. This is a four day event, filled with bottle activities! In forty years this is only the second show to happen in California. The first was the FOHBC Pomona National show in 2009 which had 151 sales tables. The Sacramento show is set-up for 258 sales tables!! This is going to be the biggest antique bottle event in California history!

 Some of the activities scheduled over the four days are -

American Bottle Auctions open house with refreshments

FOHBC bottle contest - Jesse Moore whiskeys, U.S. Hospital Dept (quarts) & Hostetter's Bitters

Six antique bottle seminars with expert speakers in their fields

Banquet with Betty (Wilson) Zumwalt as guest speaker, author of some of the most influential bottle books ever written - Spirits Bottles of the Old West, Western Bitters, 19th Century Medicine in Glass & Ketchup, Pickles, Sauces -19th Century Foods in Glass. 

Many antique bottle displays by collectors in all categories

Lots of antique bottles for live auction by Holabird Americana (49er Bottle Jamboree)

And of course THE LARGEST antique bottle show & sale event happening Friday, Saturday & Sunday

plus much more.

Go to the fohbc.org website to read or download the 14 page show details. We have antique bottle dealers from 21 different states to participate in this show!

Still 4 months away. Make plans now to not miss this show !


----------



## westernbittersnut

Less than 3 months to go before the biggest antique bottle event in California history gets underway. You won't want to miss this! Four fun filled days of antique bottle activities. Check out the fohbc.org website or peachridgeglass.com website for more on the Sacramento National Antique Bottle Convention.


----------



## andy volkerts

See you there............Andy


----------



## westernbittersnut

Just two months left, before the largest antique bottle show happens in California history! August 4th thru 7th, McClellan Conference Center, 5411 Luce Ave, North Highlands, Ca. (Sacramento area) Don't miss what will be the largest gathering of antique bottle collectors in one place. If you have old bottles, there will be cash buyers awaiting. If you are a collector, we will have bottle dealers from 21 different states in attendance. This is the antique bottle event of the year!


----------



## westernbittersnut

Attention all antique bottle collectors. Get ready for the largest gathering on the west coast! Coming to the Sacramento area on August 4th thru the 7th, 2016 is the Federation of Historical Bottle Collectors Antique Bottle Convention & Expo. Activities include American Bottle Auctions open house with refreshments, Generals House reception for dealers, early admission, seminar givers, displayers with food and drinks, Sacramento Shoot-Out bottle contest, with Jessie Moore whiskeys, U.S.A. Hospital Dept bottles, Hostetter's Stomach Bitters Bottles. Six fantastic seminars including Tom Jacobs on early Gold rush sodas, John O'Neill on early western pottery from Sac & S.F, John Shroyer on early excavations in S.F. of gold rush bottles and artifacts. Banquet with guest speaker Betty (Wilson) Zumwalt author of 4 of the most read antique bottle books, Spirits Bottles of the Old West, Western Bitters, 19th Century Medicine in Glass, etc, plus early member of the ABCA of California. Antique Bottle auction by Fred Holabird with bottles, tokens, ephemera, advertising, etc. Plus over 171 sales tables of antique glass for sale by diggers / collectors from 21 different states! Don't miss this exciting event at McClellan Conference Center & Lions Gate Hotel. Read all about it at FOHBC.org website.


----------



## andy volkerts

only 4-four days to go for the biggest bottle show in the west happens here where it all started in about 1963 or thereabouts..........plus there were a few tables left, they have sold about 180 or so.........:flag:


----------



## andy volkerts

The FOHBC Expo went off without a hitch, just lots of GREAT bottles on display and for sale. Mike Seeliger and Mike Craig had there Warners display set up with a loop of the companys history on a flat screen tv, If you havent seen this display you are missing out on some great bottle history. The Holabird Westen Americana bottle auction brought some really one of a  kind bottles to the gavel, A Gold Dust Whiskey Bottle brought 37,000.00 plus buyers premium and taxes. I found seven bottles for my collection including a Warners Animal cure, and a Hermanu's dyspepsia cure with the warrior embossed on the front panel, a VERY rare cure bottle to say the least. Wasa great time at a very nice venue.........Andy


----------

